
The Not So Dead Sea: Traces of Ancient Bacteria Found in the Lake’s Sediments - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-not-so-dead-sea-traces-of-ancient-bacteria-found-in-the-lakes-sediments/
======
akshayB
The extremely salinity of the dead sea also could be a byproduct of those
bacteria that lived there in past. Eventually these micro organisms may have
died after consuming their primary resource they lived off.

